# Sci-Fi and Fantasy Cartoons



## dwndrgn

Somebody in my office said something that sounded like ThunderCats and it reminded me of the cartoon.  Am I the only nerd who loved watching that along with Transformers?  And Voltron?  I miss them.

On a similar note, I recall an old TV show that was not a cartoon but was done in the style of the old Godzilla movies.  There was this cute little boy who had a watch/communicator and when he was in trouble or needed help he would use it to call his buddy, this giant robot.  For the life of me I cannot recall the name of the robot or the show (of course they are probably the same).  It must have been on in either the late 70's or early 80's.  Anyone have any clues?


----------



## Foxbat

Gigantor!
Woohoo! Somebody else remembers that cartoon. I didn't dream it after all!
I think it was much earlier than the 80s though. Probably late 60s.


----------



## dwndrgn

THANK YOU!  Now I have a name to do some research!  Cool beans!


----------



## Twelve

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Somebody in my office said something that sounded like ThunderCats and it reminded me of the cartoon. Am I the only nerd who loved watching that along with Transformers? And Voltron? I miss them.


Alright, DAWN DRAGON...you're just achieved 12's Cool Award. Wear it proudly, for I have given VERY few such an honor!

First it was the kung-fu flicks...

And now THUNDERCATS, TRANSFORMERS, and VOLTRON!! I'm crazy down with that....I can never forget thost cartoons. I believe Transformers is the greatest cartoon of all time!

Thundercats best quote, "Thunder-Thunder-Thundercats! Hooooooooooo!

Transformers "Transform, and Roll out!!"

Voltron "Form feet and legs! Form arms and body! And I'll form the head!!" or "Form Blazing Sword!"

Ah, the memories...the memories...

But I didn't stop there. I watched Gobots(though it was the bootleg Transformers), Defenders of the Earth, Captain Planet, Robotech, G I Joe, He-man....oh, let me stop!!


12


----------



## dwndrgn

Wow, thank you Twelve...I don't think I've ever been so honored
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did waatch Gobots, definitely not up to the Transformers standard, the others sound familiar but I don't recall if I watched them, except for He-Man - I loved that one!  Skeletor was sooo goofy!  And She-Ra - have you ever seen a woman so snooty and full of herself??  He-Man rocked.  And don't forget Schmoo..

How about this quote..."Snarf!"


----------



## dwndrgn

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Gigantor!
> Woohoo! Somebody else remembers that cartoon. I didn't dream it after all!
> I think it was much earlier than the 80s though. Probably late 60s.


Aw shoot.  I just did some research and this wasn't the one I was thinking of.  It was actually a live-action show although it may have been a movie as opposed to a series.

BTW, Gigantor came out in the mid 60's and if you are interested here is the official website:  http://www.gigantor.org


----------



## dwndrgn

I found one that I remember watching but this isn't the one I was thinking about.  This one was similar but the man became the robot/alien being and it was called Ultra-Man.  Apparently they used the Godzilla suit for one of the monsters in this one!  Here is a site that shows all of the monsters: http://www.waynebrain.com/ultra/monsters/monsters.html

I'm still on the search...


----------



## dwndrgn

Ok, I finally found it!!! Yay! It was called Johnny Sokko and his Flying Robot. Woo hoo way to go internet! And, I also discovered that it is not available at Amazon (even if I had the money, I couldn't buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Sigh. Well at least I know that I wasn't crazy!

Editing for truth:  Apparently used vhs copies of some of the series are available at Amazon.  They don't have the original movie, Voyage Into Space though.  Judging from the reviews seen at Amazon, there were quite a few kids out there like me wondering if this robot thing was some sort of childhood dream.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Oh, cartoons. 

Absolutely loved them up. Thundercats was great excepting for the constant repetition of theme (even as a kid).

Btw - anyone here thinking of the Godzilla cartoon (with Godzooki?). Singalong:

Down in the depths,
30 storey's high,
Breathing fire
With his head in the sky:
Godzilla! 
Godzilla! 
Godzilla!
(softer) And Godzooki...

No matter the ocean they were in, it was only ever up to Godzilla's knees.


----------



## dwndrgn

I think I only saw the cartoon version once...having been a fan of the live-action I may have disdained the cartoon version (being a snooty child...).  There is a great song, I think by Blue Oyster Cult about Godzilla and your little theme song just reminded me of it...

Here is part of it:

With a purposeful grimace
And a terrible sound
He pulls the spitting
High tension wires down
Helpless people on a subway train
Scream bug-eyed as
He looks in on them 
He picks up a bus
And he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings
Toward the center of town
Oh, no, they say he's got to go
Go, go, Godzilla!
Oh, no, there goes Tokyo
Go, go, Godzilla!
History shows
Again and again
How nature points up
The folly of men...

Great, now I'll have that in my head all day long...


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of others I remember: Marine Boy (with his Oxygum)

and another I can't quite remember the name of (think it was in the 80s) about three guys and they had these vehicles packed with missiles and stuff that they used to regularly save the Earth with. I think one of the machines was a bike called Wild Weasel.

And another couple I thought of that were quite good. Ulysses (and then a number ...can't quite remember). Basically the Odyssey in a SciFi environment.

Another space one involving evil vegetation and a kid and a few other oddballs. I'm sure there was a character called Trillian in this one.

God! I've spent far too long in front of the TV.


----------



## dwndrgn

Foxbat said:
			
		

> A couple of others I remember: Marine Boy (with his Oxygum)
> 
> and another I can't quite remember the name of (think it was in the 80s) about three guys and they had these vehicles packed with missiles and stuff that they used to regularly save the Earth with. I think one of the machines was a bike called Wild Weasel.
> 
> And another couple I thought of that were quite good. Ulysses (and then a number ...can't quite remember). Basically the Odyssey in a SciFi environment.
> 
> Another space one involving evil vegetation and a kid and a few other oddballs. I'm sure there was a character called Trillian in this one.
> 
> God! I've spent far too long in front of the TV.


Well crud!  I don't remember any of these!  I must not have spent enough time in front of the tv!  And that means I missed out on all of these cool sounding shows.  Dangit!

Here is some info for you on the Ulysses one:
Ulysses 31 aired in the mid-to-late 80s, produced by DIC studios.

I couldn't find any of the others as I didn't have enough info to search.  Searches for Wild Weasel got me info on jet fighter planes and nothing on Trillian.  If any of you are interested in searching out info regarding cartoons you can look here: http://www.bcdb.com/pages/Ratings/

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Brian G Turner

I remember the Ulysses cartoon! Sometimes quite disturbing - and erally fascinating, actually. Good job, too, as I could never get into reading the Odyssey - especially after just reading the Iliad. Completely different books.


----------



## Foxbat

Yep. Ulysses 31. That's it. Thanks. 

The one with the vegetation: I seem to remember the plot a bit - boy's father is a scientist that creates plant life. Plant life goes out of control and mutiplies. Plant life subsequently goes on to invade planets and take them over (they are able to grow into various pseudo-mechanical devices, weapons  etc). Boy and other characters travel around in a spaceship saving worlds. Trillian might have actually been Gillian (with a hard G) and was a 'he' - some kind of wizard or holy man. I can't quite remember.

P.S. Brian: I understand they are filming Troy right now in Malta - due for release next year I think. Thought you might find that tidbit of interest


----------



## dwndrgn

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Yep. Ulysses 31. That's it. Thanks.
> 
> The one with the vegetation: I seem to remember the plot a bit - boy's father is a scientist that creates plant life. Plant life goes out of control and mutiplies. Plant life subsequently goes on to invade planets and take them over (they are able to grow into various pseudo-mechanical devices, weapons etc). Boy and other characters travel around in a spaceship saving worlds. Trillian might have actually been Gillian (with a hard G) and was a 'he' - some kind of wizard or holy man. I can't quite remember.
> 
> P.S. Brian: I understand they are filming Troy right now in Malta - due for release next year I think. Thought you might find that tidbit of interest


I'll see if I can find the Evil Plant one.  Sounds veeery interesting like the person that wrote it was under the infuence of some sort of plant...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Troy - yes starring Brad Pitt.  Plus I just saw a tidbit of something else kind of interesting - Tom Cruise in a samurai movie.  I'm not sure of the story or anything else for that matter.  I'll have to do some research.  The Seven Samurai has to be one of the best films ever.  If it is that one, I'll cry because Tom Cruise will surely ruin it.


----------



## Twelve

"The Transformers!
 More than meets the eye!
 Autobots face their battle to destroy the evil forces of the Decepticons!
 The Transformers!
 Robots in Disguise!(with a robotic voice)
 The Transformers!
 More than meets the eye!
 The Transformers!"

I'll NEVER forget that theme song!!

12


----------



## Twelve

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Wow, thank you Twelve...I don't think I've ever been so honored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did waatch Gobots, definitely not up to the Transformers standard, the others sound familiar but I don't recall if I watched them, except for He-Man - I loved that one! Skeletor was sooo goofy! And She-Ra - have you ever seen a woman so snooty and full of herself?? He-Man rocked. And don't forget Schmoo..
> 
> How about this quote..."Snarf!"


Yeah, He-Man was off the hook. His way to overcome any kind of evil was simply to SMASH it. I mean, his strength was just too much. 

I remember one time Skeletor came up with this device that can make folks vanish forever. What did He-Man do when he got a hold of it? He tried to SMASH it. And so he tried....his body was slowly disappearing, but in the end, when all the viewers thought that He-Man would die: BOOM! The device was gone.

Another time, He-Man was in the middle of the earth, and the plates started to move. He held them in place. I mean, c'mon, how are you going to HOLD THE EARTH IN PLACE???

SNARF...yeah, I remember that cat.

And She-Ra...she may have been cocky, but all boys thought that she was the idea of a true woman. Ahhh...thank God I quickly escaped that phase...*chuckle* 

Now, I want everyone here to realize that I'm truly _holding myself back_ in this thread. If I unveiled my true cartoon knowledge, all would flee in shame.

12


----------



## littlemissattitude

I vaguely remember some of the cartoons you're mentioning, but _just_ vaguely.

My misspent youth was wasted on Rocky and Bullwinkle. But, hey, doesn't Mr. Peabody and his Boy Sherman, with their Way-Back Machine, count as a science fiction cartoon? I think that's where I got my love of time-travel stories. Of course, they always completely distorted history, but that was part of the fun of it.

And then there was Land of the Lost (not a cartoon, but a Saturday morning show, anyway)...time travel again, come to think of it, back into the Mesozoic and all those dinosaurs. I sense a definite trend here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, anyway. Carry on.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Foxbat said:
			
		

> P.S. Brian: I understand they are filming Troy right now in Malta - due for release next year I think. Thought you might find that tidbit of interest


Oh, lordy! I am so apprehensively excitable about all those films with ancient themes being made!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Twelve said:
			
		

> And She-Ra...she may have been cocky, but all boys thought that she was the idea of a true woman. Ahhh...thank God I quickly escaped that phase...*chuckle*


Well, it was Teela from He-Man who floated my boat as a kid. 

And I do remember the "New Shmoo"! Once upon a time I could do the voice - then mine broke.


----------



## Twelve

http://stockenreiter.bei.t-online.de/tribute.swf

Watch and laugh.

12


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk

Hahaha!!! That was great 12!!

I love cartoons.  If I'm watching TV chances are that I'm watching Cartoon Network.  Thunder Cats, Transformers, He-Man, Voltron, I used to watch all of those.  I was a BIG He-Man and Thunder Cats fan when I was a kid, didn't miss an episode.  I still get all nostalgic when I see one.

There was one cartoon that I didn't see anyone mention, I hope I'm not the only one that thought it was cool: Jonny Quest.  Man, I wanted to be Jonny Quest, he was so cool.  Going all over the place, no school, super sonic jet.  They brought it back for a while, it was still pretty cool, had some computer animation and stuff.

Also, does any one here watch anime??  I must confess that I'm a big fan.  Really when it comes to Sci-fi and fantasy, anime takes the cake.  Some series that I'd reconmend:  Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and Trigun.  

If you haven't really watched any anime, check out director Hayao Miyazaki.  There are two of his movies that I thought were amazing.  One is "Princess Monoke" and the other, recently released here in the US, is "Spirited Away".  The animation is awsome, the characters are great, and the story is wonderful, I really can't say enough good things about it, just watch it and see.

the gEEk


----------



## littlemissattitude

I remember Jonny Quest.  But I can't remember which other cartoons he was on with.  Seems like George of the Jungle was around in there somewhere, but it may have just been on right before or after.  I always liked George of Jungle.

"Watch out for that treeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Brian G Turner

Sci-fi_gEEk said:
			
		

> Also, does any one here watch anime?? I must confess that I'm a big fan. Really when it comes to Sci-fi and fantasy, anime takes the cake. Some series that I'd reconmend: Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, and Trigun.
> 
> If you haven't really watched any anime, check out director Hayao Miyazaki. There are two of his movies that I thought were amazing. One is "Princess Monoke" and the other, recently released here in the US, is "Spirited Away". The animation is awsome, the characters are great, and the story is wonderful, I really can't say enough good things about it, just watch it and see.
> 
> the gEEk


I'm under the impression there's an anime thread here.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk

I said:
			
		

> I'm under the impression there's an anime thread here.



Oh......cool!!


----------



## Twelve

Oh yes....how can I forget JOHNNY QUEST!! Yeah...I loved the old cartoons. The new ones are written by members of Greenpeace, I think.

12


----------



## kiwimac

I remember _Gigantor_ very well!~ It was almost the first cartoon sci-fi ever shown on NZ television. Ah! happy days in the school-yard pretending to be Gigantor!

Hey, talking about OLD TV sci-fi (not cartoons this time!) anyone remember the _Tomorrow People_?

Kiwimac


----------



## mac1

Twelve said:
			
		

> "The Transformers!
> More than meets the eye!
> Autobots face their battle to destroy the evil forces of the Decepticons!
> The Transformers!
> Robots in Disguise!(with a robotic voice)
> The Transformers!
> More than meets the eye!
> The Transformers!"
> 
> I'll NEVER forget that theme song!!
> 
> 12


But do you remember the full four-and-a-half minute 80's metal version they did for the feature film?


----------



## mac1

Anyone used to watch Defenders of the Earth?



> "Defenders of The Earth. Defenders.
> Out of the sky, his rockets ignite, jets into battle flying faster than light. Flash Gordon.
> 
> Lord of the Jungle, the hero who stalks
> the beast call him brother. The ghost who walks. Phantom.
> 
> Defenders of The Earth.
> 
> Master of magic spells and illusion. Enemies crumble in fear and confusion. Mandrake.
> 
> Defenders of The Earth.
> 
> His strength is a legend, his skill conquers all.
> On with his power we never will fall. Lothar.
> 
> Defenders of the Earth.
> 
> With our new young heroes proving their worth,
> four become eight, Defending The Earth
> 
> Defenders of The Earth, Defenders
> Defenders of The Earth."


What a show


----------



## Twelve

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> But do you remember the full four-and-a-half minute 80's metal version they did for the feature film?


Of course!!! That movie is one of my favorite movies ever!!! Leanord Nemoy was the voice of Unitron(that was the planet-transformer name, right?), and that's where my main man OPTIMUS PRIME died.

Optimus Prime was my favorite character of any media at that time, as a little boy, I cried my eyes out in the theater when that happened.

This movie also marked the turning point the cartoon...it was downhill from then.

12


----------



## Twelve

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Anyone used to watch Defenders of the Earth?
> 
> 
> What a show


Of COURSE!! I got the song right in my head. It still makes me laugh when I think about how they sung that song..."Defenders...."

Or how the last word "Earth" was echoed.....

You remember Bionic 6???


12


----------



## milamber

Mysterious Cities of Gold.  My all-time favourite.  Good blend of fantasy and historical.


----------



## Twelve

milamber said:
			
		

> Mysterious Cities of Gold. My all-time favourite. Good blend of fantasy and historical.


I remember that too. Did they even find that doggone city?

12


----------



## Brian G Turner

Crikey - that series went on for a good year or so. Did it end? Not sure.

Dogtanian was better.


----------



## milamber

http://www.mysteriouscitiesofgold.com/frames.htm



> The Mysterious Cities of Gold was created as a collaboration between a French production company and Japanese animators. Consisting of 39 beautifully animated 20 minute episodes, the story followed the adventures of three extraordinary children who are accompanied by a Spanish Navigator and two sailors. Beginning in the year 1532, the travelers search the New World for the Cities of Gold and find many amazing machines including the solar powered ship Solaris and the Golden Condor.



Some alien-looking creatures with pointy ears beat them to it, but they did find the cities.  And the dying high priest turned out to be the main boy's father if I remember correctly.  The music and animation were brilliant for the time.  I love the theme song.


----------



## Brian G Turner

The aliens were the Olmecs, and they were forced to flee from them in a golden condor, if memory serves.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I said:
			
		

> The aliens were the Olmecs, and they were forced to flee from them in a golden condor, if memory serves.


I like this...I took a class on Mesoamerican archaeology and anthropology a few years ago, and I remember thinking that the Olmecs sounded kind of like aliens in some ways.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fascinating culture.  I don't know how closely the series you are discussing followed what is known about the Olmecs (which isn't all that much, really, from what I've read), but they were a quite peculiar culture, based on what evidence there is of them.


----------



## frano

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Yep. Ulysses 31. That's it. Thanks.
> 
> The one with the vegetation: I seem to remember the plot a bit - boy's father is a scientist that creates plant life. Plant life goes out of control and mutiplies. Plant life subsequently goes on to invade planets and take them over (they are able to grow into various pseudo-mechanical devices, weapons  etc). Boy and other characters travel around in a spaceship saving worlds. Trillian might have actually been Gillian (with a hard G) and was a 'he' - some kind of wizard or holy man. I can't quite remember.
> 
> P.S. Brian: I understand they are filming Troy right now in Malta - due for release next year I think. Thought you might find that tidbit of interest


 thanks foxbat!!!! i've been trying to find that cartoon for a looooong time....almost sick with frustration....i mean it's already hard to find and besides im from a spanish speaking country so i had never known it's original name in my whole life...i'm not a fan of it but i really liked it and it was like a thorn not being able to remember the name or find any pictures or anything. however, thanks to you giving the name of that wizard i found it, it's Jayce and the wheeled warriors!


----------



## Quokka

Foxbat said:
			
		

> A couple of others I remember: Marine Boy (with his Oxygum)
> 
> and another I can't quite remember the name of (think it was in the 80s) about three guys and they had these vehicles packed with missiles and stuff that they used to regularly save the Earth with. I think one of the machines was a bike called Wild Weasel.
> 
> And another couple I thought of that were quite good. Ulysses (and then a number ...can't quite remember). Basically the Odyssey in a SciFi environment.
> 
> Another space one involving evil vegetation and a kid and a few other oddballs. I'm sure there was a character called Trillian in this one.
> 
> God! I've spent far too long in front of the TV.


 
Loved alot of the cartoons mentioned so far, that first one foxbat sounds like _Centurions? _I remember there were 3 originally (they added more later) and their names matched their suits. Yep (just googled) and the ground was Jake Rockwell, Air was Ace McCloud and water Max Ray

As i mentioned in that anime thread I loved the Asian cartoons, Robotech, Speed Racer, Starblazer, Battle of the planets/ G Force and best of all Astroboy.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Just found this thread.
And yes, it was Jayce & the Wheeled Warriors for that Evil Vegetation thingy you were on about Foxbat 

Anyone remember Centurions?
Man & Machine - Power Extreme!!


----------



## Mystershadow

I remember watching G-force, Herculoids, and Space Ghost. Thundercats and Voltron rocked also.


----------



## Green

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Centurions?



I do, yeah... the toys were absolutely class. The good guys, anyway. The baddies were a bit crap.


----------



## kintu

Ok I need help. I'm searching for this cartoon I remember watching as a kid in early/mid eighties, and I've gone through the web tons of times with no success. The cartoon had a really distinctive theme, it was basically a scifi/another world with good vs evil. But the evil characters were infected with some disease that covered there faces with red blotches and made them evil. The good characters wore spacesuits to protect themselves but could become infected and switch sides. So all the characters could keep switching between good and evil by becoming infected or cured.
I think it was on after Jayce and the Wheeled warriors on the BBC in england, if that helps. If anyone can tell me what it was, they are the king/queen of cartoon lore!!!!!!
cheers,
c


----------



## bendoran

best place to find this sort of stuff is off xentertainment.com  quality cartoon site.

anyone remmeber visionaries it was pretty coool.  i had the red centruion i think  thundercats was class but after lsitening to the outtakes clips online i cant take any of them seriously anymore (www.cheezey.com/*thundercats*/sounds/*outtakes*.html)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I'd forgotten about this thread! 
Aaaah memories! 

Some other sci-fi cartoons:
Starcom - ships which magnetically locked together
Galaxy High - high school with Aliens and "Hi. I'm Jim", the giant Gym building.
Bucky O'Hare - plucky space rabbit with mental problems...well, he was always concerned about his Complex wasn't he??
The Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers - 4 cops who touched their badges to activate their "special powers".
Oh & welcome to the forums Kintu - I don't recognise the cartoon - are you sure it _was_ a cartoon & not live action or puppets?


----------



## kyektulu

*Dungeons and dragons will always be my fave!

I have the box set. he he

*


----------



## Cybrin

Foxbat said:


> A couple of others I remember: Marine Boy (with his Oxygum)
> 
> and another I can't quite remember the name of (think it was in the 80s) about three guys and they had these vehicles packed with missiles and stuff that they used to regularly save the Earth with. I think one of the machines was a bike called Wild Weasel.
> 
> And another couple I thought of that were quite good. Ulysses (and then a number ...can't quite remember). Basically the Odyssey in a SciFi environment.
> 
> Another space one involving evil vegetation and a kid and a few other oddballs. I'm sure there was a character called Trillian in this one.
> 
> God! I've spent far too long in front of the TV.



Found the Wild Weasel, it was one of the machines in The Centurions 'POWER EXTREME'  Great cartoon, even had an orang-utan in it!


----------



## Rodders

Anyone mentions Starchaser the legend of Orin and Titan AE yet. I vaguely remember seeing starchaser as a kid and really enjoying it. Not seen Titan AE yet. 

What about Tron?


----------



## polishdomer

Winters_Sorrow said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread!
> Aaaah memories!
> 
> Some other sci-fi cartoons:
> Starcom - ships which magnetically locked together
> Galaxy High - high school with Aliens and "Hi. I'm Jim", the giant Gym building.
> Bucky O'Hare - plucky space rabbit with mental problems...well, he was always concerned about his Complex wasn't he??
> The Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers - 4 cops who touched their badges to activate their "special powers".
> Oh & welcome to the forums Kintu - I don't recognise the cartoon - are you sure it _was_ a cartoon & not live action or puppets?


 

I have also been searching for that cartoon that I saw here in the US when I was very young in the early 80s. I remember it was futurstic and some alien virus that infected those caught in some light and I remember the good guys rode around in these vehicles that was pretty much a tire with the rider in the center...it was pretty cool. If anyone can provide some insight, it would make my day.


----------



## LeungShin

polishdomer said:


> I have also been searching for that cartoon that I saw here in the US when I was very young in the early 80s. I remember it was futurstic and some alien virus that infected those caught in some light and I remember the good guys rode around in these vehicles that was pretty much a tire with the rider in the center...it was pretty cool. If anyone can provide some insight, it would make my day.


 
Are you thinking of The Spiral Zone?  That was a good one although it was only around for one season.


----------



## Michael01

Rodders said:


> Anyone mentions Starchaser the legend of Orin and Titan AE yet. I vaguely remember seeing starchaser as a kid and really enjoying it. Not seen Titan AE yet.
> 
> What about Tron?



Can't tell you about *Starchaser *or *Tron*.  *Titan AE* is a great movie, though.


----------



## jojajihisc

I watched *Metropolis* last night and I was fairly bored. I don't know though, give it a try with some gin and it's probably just fine.


----------



## Rodders

I used to love Battle of the Planets when i was younger. Superb stuff, if a little kooky.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Titan AE really was a good one. Better than I expected it to be, that's for sure.


Other sci-fi/fantasy cartoons....hmm....




Did anyone ever watch Gummi Bears? It was on the Disney Channel during the late 80's, early 90's. It was one of my favorites as a kid......


----------



## Cybrin

The plants vs machines cartoon was called 'Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors' in the uk, I hope that helps.

As for the cartoon with the bike x-frame called 'Wild Weasel', I think there was one called 'Depth Charge' as well and they shouted 'POWER EXTREME!' before having their attachment vehicle parts beamed down from a space station run by a woman and an orang-utan! 

Ring any bells?


----------



## Cybrin

Ahh, forgot I posted before with 'Centurions'. Meh, my memory must be going south XD


----------



## rimmy

south park and Pokemon cartoon series is best


----------



## pit

If someone asked me what the best fantasy cartoon i've ever seen, He-man and the masters of the universe would be my choice. Pure pleasure of watching, ehh, pitty they are not doing cartoons like that anymore


----------

